

How Google became Microsoft: A decade of hits, misses and gaffes - limist
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/12/16/noughties_review/print.html

======
pragmatic
You mean they turned into a big profitable company with huge market share?

Yeah, I can see how that sucks for them. How many CEO's would cut off their
left hand to have a company like Google?

They are in the process of changing (for better or worse) the mobile/cell
phone market. So big, profitable and powerful.

Possibly getting evil? I don't know.

------
limist
An irreverent review of the naughts decade for IT - and some of their graphics
are hilarious art/culture hacks.

------
mildweed
Yes, they are the new Microsoft. But one that doesn't charge you for their
services. That's why we love them. And they're savvy.

~~~
freetard
> But one that doesn't charge you for their services.

Not only that, but it doesn't lock people in their proprietary office and
protocols.

* Tired of Gmail? export it to imap

* Tired of Google Calendar? export it to ical

* Tired of Google Docs? export it to open office, ms office, html or even plain text

And it goes on.

People use google because they make great software and stay with them for the
same reason. People stay with MS because they are locked in.

------
clavalle
Does it seem like there has been a huge uptick of anti-Google articles
floating since Nexus One was introduced to anyone else?

